# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу человека (обновлено)

## Daiven

текст обновлён и отредактирован! 04.2019

    Ищу человека у которого опыт тяжёлой депрессии более одного года (конечно также могут быть и другие проблемы, но депра должна иметь место). Девушку, для серьёзных отношений. Со схожими сложностями и взглядами на жизнь. Кому не чужда апатия. Человека для которого жизнь это больше вынужденная борьба и отработка кармы. Человека который не хочет сдаваться. Возраст 25-37. Москва и относительно ближнее подмосковье. Думал про другие города, но у человека ведь там родственники и друзья, работа и недвижимость. Редко кто может полностью менять дальний город.

    О себе. Парень, русский, 31 год, весы. Опыт осознанной депрессии более десяти лет. Острая су тяга в прошлом. Понимаю что после су будет только хуже, хотя это останавливает в меньшей степени, в большей- не хочу бросать и подставлять близких на боль. Ну и столько прошёл не для того чтоб легко сдаваться.

    Больше интроверт и одиночка. Сознательно бросил вуз давным давно. Социальная жизнь, да и жизнь вообще, никогда особо и не интересовала. Шумные компании и незнакомых людей не очень люблю. За эти годы для борьбы с депрессией перепробовал практически всё что хоть какт цепляло (кроме наркоты) из психиатрической помощи также перепробовано почти всё, понятно в больницах лежал не раз и это наложило свой некоторый отпечаток, память немного ухудшилась, не катастрофа, но всёж.

    К психотерапевту вопросов нет. Сейчас, уже около четырёх лет состояние стабильное, относительно не плохое, хотя антидепры помогают не в полной мере. Лет восемь как сплю только на снотворных, но день это особо не ухудшает. Шизофрении или психоза никогда не было, только резистентная депрессия. Живу с мамой (в будущем, если будет нужно, с жильём можно чтонть придумать, например размен, или сдать в аренду). Отношения хорошие, лет семь назад были очень плохие, но это в прошлом. Однажды вынужденно пробовал жить один, около месяца, но от этого только хуже, возвращаться в пустую тёмную квартиру где никто не ждёт, для меня это ужасно. Хотя отдельное личное пространство конечно необходимо каждому, как и время наедине с собой.

    Дома кошка и собака. Вегетарианец уже больше десяти лет (но спокойно отношусь если рядом едят мясо). Питаюсь довольно просто. Алкоголь не употребляю (за компанию бутылку пива выпить могу). Сигарету курю только электронную, обычные раньше курил периодически. Наркотики никогда. Есть пассивный доход около 30тр в месяц. Зато на работу ходить не нужно. Рост 186 вес 80. Понятное дело чайлдфри и в будущем тоже. Если девушка по какойто причине не очень любит секс, не страшно, не сказал бы что мне его много нужно, конечно и от её желаний зависит. Нет, у меня по этой теме нет проблем, я бы вообще не писал об этом, просто понимаю что поиск весьма редкий, и не хочу чтоб нужный человек из-за тех или иных сомнений по этой теме прошёл мимо. Ценю в людях- честность, верность, естество. Люблю постапокалипсис и фантастику как жанр. Что меня очень врядли интересует в обозримом будущем (года два-три) так это дальние длительные путешествия. Что помогает заполнять дни и как отдых.. интернет, сериалы и документал (возможно потом попробую частично заменить чтением книг), электронная музыка (драм и дабстеп) во многом тк с качалкой идёт хорошо. Люблю гулять на природе, но в одиночку это не умею.

    Ищу того кому тяжело. Если дай Бог мы подойдём друг другу, и всё получится, то это будет полезно для всех, когда есть взаимно любимый человек, мотивации к жизни больше.

    Рассказ о себе и фото присылайте на почту (так удобней, да и личка может быть закрыта на некоторых форумах). В письме хорошо если также укажите свой ник и ресурс где встретили эту мою тему, тк размещаю поиск на многих площадках подходящих. Не разглашение личной информации обещаю. Общение на расстояние не подходит, для этого есть форумы и чаты, ориентирован на реал.

    daivendoe @gmail.com (пробел из адреса убрать)

    фоткаться не люблю, по этому, что есть. первое фото недавнее.
https://c.radikal.ru/c40/1904/d8/5bec8345f4ff.jpg
http://radikal.ru/lfp/s011.radikal.r...01b633.jpg/htm
http://radikal.ru/lfp/s017.radikal.r...367129.jpg/htm
http://radikal.ru/lfp/s020.radikal.r...3b3647.jpg/htm

    если что, больше информации есть в ответах на форумах где зарегистрировался чуть раньше
http://www.palata6.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=6117
http://alonely.ru/viewtopic.php?id=3523

----------


## Daiven

Прошлую тему можно убрать в архив.
Человек всё ещё не найден, не сложилось к сожалению. Остались благодарны друг другу. Неско месяцев жили вместе, много гуляли, хорошие воспоминания. Но сейчас депра на прежнем уровне. Не легко это всем конечно. Впускать человека в свою жизнь, потом отвыкать, и вот возобновлять поиск. Но нужно, и дело того точно стоит, имхо.

----------


## КсенияБо

Я человек, которому тяжело. В вечных депрессиях, но разве вы думаете два депрессирующих смогут выйти ищ депры, а не кануть вместе в су?

----------


## Daiven

*КсенияБо*
Давно тут никто не писал. Да, я считаю что если оба человека не хотят сдаваться, стараются держаться положительного вектора, то они скорее будут на пользу, если им конечно одиноко и они подходят друг другу. Ведь кому то и одному норм. А так, это даёт им особое взаимопонимание, и добавляет осмысленности, а значит и сил. Хотя конечно отношения это не просто, но это уже каждый сам для себя решает, что ему лучше- одному или нет.

----------


## КсенияБо

Да вы, наверное, правы. Я вот не пробовала искать человека с похожими проблемами. Все такие веселые и радостные попадались, а действительно, возможно двоим депрессивным было бы лучше вместе. Понимали бы и поддерживали друг друга. Жаль, что вы так далеко, интересно было бы пообщаться вживую.

----------


## Alisa28

Я в вк https://vk.com/id551694448 ищу друзей таких же отчаянных

----------

